# Bad Shampoo?



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I was curious which shampoo you guys like the best. As for me, I usually just bought which ever I liked best from Walmart. Occasionally I'd buy some from a pet store and I'd buy a conditoner from the pet store too. Recently Walmart quit carrying the type of dog shampoo I used. (Which I really loved! ) 

So now I'm looking for a new shampoo. While talking with a co-worker, she told me she always bought baby shampoo or kids shampoo to use on her dog. Also that she's never had any problems with using that shampoo on her dog and it was much cheaper than dog shampoo. Is it okay and safe to use human shampoo on dogs? Could it irritate their skin?

And a side question... Due to weather, my 10mo dog, Tj, gets dirty _FAST_. I'm talking about him looking like a Chocolate Lab by the end of play time. I don't want to keep him in all the time just to keep him clean but I'm also concerned with frequent bathing. So by the time we get home with the dirt/mud caked and dried, I've just made a habit of trying to rinse him off the best I can with water only. Is this the best solution? How can I tell if a shampoo is mild enough to use ...somewhat daily?


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been using Cain and Able.....it's all natural......I just reasently bought at PetSmart one called EarthBath......I really like it.....On my pap forum, they are talking about watering down shampoos if you use them a lot.....maybe you could do that if your bathing that often..

Good Luck!!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks I'll take a look at those brands. 

I've also thought about looking into ordering bulk amounts of concentrated shampoo like what a professional groomer would do. Being that I have 8 medium sized dogs, a normal size bottle just doesn't seem to last as long as I wish it would.  (Note: the other dogs don't normally get washed as frequently as Tj.)


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Baby shampoo is very harsh even for humans. I would definately not use it on my dog. You need something designed for dogs. Especially if you will be using it frequently.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

A good oatmeal shampoo is a good bet for general cleaning. Many brands to choose from.

That being said, I have stated on other threads how wonderful the Eqyss line of products (shampoos included) are and can't praise them enough. http://www.eqyss.com/pet_products.asp 

This is probably the finest shampoo I've used and I have tried a number of them. They make a line of products marketed for horses and pets. I use their MicroTek shampoo for my allergy dog, but they make a general shampoo (Premier) and if it's anything like the Microtek you will be very satisfied. I do believe they sell their shampoos by the gallon also. If you search around there are many places that sell it online as well, some cheaper than others. I order from this place which seems to have what I want a little cheaper than some. http://www.arcatapet.com/eqyss.cfm


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I use Earthbath... mango tango. One bottle costs around $15, but I have had the same bottle for over a year. It seems to work well, and smells great. Libby has had no skin problems, but she is only bathed monthly.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I use the Crazy Dog brand shampoo on my dogs...I love the different scents it comes in, and it always leaves them nice, soft, and shiney. I dilute the shampoo so I get more out of the bottle, and it is easier to apply to the dogs' coats. The dogs get a bath about once a month. 

I think if you are worried about mud covering your boy, a rinse would be just fine. Unless the dirt is really caked in and needs a good scrubbing to get it loose.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I also use Earthbath. It is a bit pricey but it lasts long. I usually dilute it 10 parts water to 1 part shampoo. I wash her paws after every walk and she never has a problem. 

They also have Earthbath wipes to wipe down your dog. I've never used this but even if you just rinse with water, his coat should be fine. 

Earthbath also sells the concentrated gallon sizes for groomers. Here's the link: http://www.earthbath.com/shampoo_gallons.html

I like Earthbath because it's natural and won't harm the environment.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Baby shampoo is too drying, and should be avoided for use on a dog.

I use only EQyss shampoo - Premier and Micro-Tek. I actually use their products on my own hair, too, so always buy the gallon containers.


----------



## Jasmine007 (Feb 17, 2009)

i use walmart dog shampoo too. but lately the doggie shampoo has been drying out my puppies skin and making her coat a little course. i hate dog shampoos with a smell tho. i dont know why but it annoys me if yall find anything good id love to hear about it


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I use Minksheen shampoo on all four of my dogs. I've tried a bunch of different kinds and to me it works the best on their coats and leaves them smelling great! If you go to www.touchofmink.com and email and ask them to send you a sample they will send you one for free.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I recently bought some expensive shampoos and conditioners for myself... They're all natural; The one set I bought was Coconut, well... There's just something fishy about letting my little guy run around smelling like a nut! lol! However, the other set is actually called _Extra Virgin Olive Oil_. That's good to put on your dogs as is, right? So I used the shampoo and the conditioner on him, along with a leave in conditioner called Hair Milk. Now that he's all dry, he's not ridiculously shiny/glossy and soft, but his fur is conditioned as well as his skin...

I can't remember where I bought the stuff...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am still a huge fan of "Miracle Coat" shampoo and lusterizing spray. I have been using it for many many years and still love it. It is especially great for dark colored dogs. It really gives a nice shiny coat and it smells nice without being too perfume laden. Also it has tea tree oil in it so it is very good for the skin and healing for itchy dry skin.

Edit: pretty sure you can still get it pretty cheap through Petedge.com I buy it by the gallon and it is a concentrate so it is like 4 gallons... takes me awhile to use it up.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I also like Miracle Coat. I recently bought Tropi-clean and I love it! It actually is soap-free. It rinses out really well and smells good.


----------

